# "Cheap" grain-free, chicken-free, low-cal food?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Petsmart has a newer brand called Simply Nourish. They have a grain free food that is salmon...you'd have to double check to see if there's any chicken at all, but I know salmon is the main protein. I have no idea about the calories.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

If you have a Costco nearby their Nature's Domain is either Salmon or Turkey with Sweet Potato. Some locations were part of the Diamond recall, though not in our area at the moment. We feed the Turkey sweet potato to Chloe with no problems. And it's relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We also use Costco/Kirkland brand. We use chicken/rice for large breed. They also have a Lamb product. Not sure about grain content. They also have a Senior formula that is lower in calories. We have been happy with their products. A 40 pound bag is about half the cost of BB or Eukanuba. I believe Diamond is the manufacturer.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

We don't have a COSTCO membership 
Maybe should get one... But I'd rather stay away from the Diamond products with all the recalls....


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> If you have a Costco nearby their Nature's Domain is either Salmon or Turkey with Sweet Potato. Some locations were part of the Diamond recall, though not in our area at the moment. We feed the Turkey sweet potato to Chloe with no problems. And it's relatively inexpensive.


This one looks good: Nature's Domain Pet Food | Nature's Domain Turkey Meal & Sweet Potato Formula for Dogs

Wonder if it's part of the recall where I live (Ottawa, ON, Canada)?

Anyone have experience with this food?

I like that's it's got no grain, low in cals and no chicken (although if a dog is allergic to chicken, would turkey be too "close" to that?)


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

shortcake23 said:


> Is there any "cheap" (or cheaper than Blue Buffalo or Acana) good dog food (kibble) that's also grain-free, chicken-free and low in calories?
> 
> I'm looking for this for my foster dog.. We can't afford to feed the super expensive food as we also have our girl that's on grain-free, chicken-free, low in cal food!
> 
> Any ideas (other than going raw)?


NUTRAM a Canadian company makes really good foods maybe there is a well-priced GF in the product line without chicken. Others are Nutrisource and Earthborn.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

WasChampionFan said:


> NUTRAM a Canadian company makes really good foods maybe there is a well-priced GF in the product line without chicken. Others are Nutrisource and Earthborn.


Never heard of them. I'll check those out, thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is there a reason why it has to be chicken free or grain free? Does the dog have allergies?

All dog food companies are now making "grain free" kibble. 

Off the top of my head Nutro Natural Choice makes a grain free that comes in various formulas (fish, venison, lamb, etc). 

Nature's Recipe is another one. And like Nutro NC, the grain free comes in various formulas. 

Neither will be "Cheap", but cheaper than Acana anyway.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Megora said:


> Is there a reason why it has to be chicken free or grain free? Does the dog have allergies?
> 
> All dog food companies are now making "grain free" kibble.
> 
> ...


Yes, the vet strongly suspects our foster has skin allergies (he scratches all the time and bites at his fur), he has two hot spots and had fleas. He came to us like that, a week ago today.

Are the Nutro and Nature's Recipe affected by the recent recall?

The other issue I'm having is also finding one that's under 400 kcal / cup. Spencer (our foster) needs to lose 12-13 lbs...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

shortcake23 said:


> Are the Nutro and Nature's Recipe affected by the recent recall?


Nope. 

Those kibbles still have some chicken in them, though not the main ingredients. Then again, if the dog had fleas, the allergies and skin condition likely were caused by that and not the food. 

[/QUOTE] The other issue I'm having is also finding one that's under 400 kcal / cup. Spencer (our foster) needs to lose 12-13 lbs...[/QUOTE]

How much are you feeding him? Our vet mainly suggests portion control and exercise vs limiting calories.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Maybe these will help...

http://www.1800petmeds.com/pet_food_compare.


Dry Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Advisor


Welcome to the Dog Food Recall Alert List


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> http://www.1800petmeds.com/pet_food_compare.


That link doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

what about earthborn holistic coastal catch thats grain free and its fish based.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

If I needed grain free--I would try Earthborn first.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> what about earthborn holistic coastal catch thats grain free and its fish based.


I looked it up and there's nowhere within less than 4-5 hours drive where I could find it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If you order $50 or more from doggiefood.com you get free shipping. A $28 pound bag costs $46, so you could get two bags (and save an extra $4), or buy one bag plus a bag if treats or a bone or something to get the free shipping


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> If you order $50 or more from doggiefood.com you get free shipping. A $28 pound bag costs $46, so you could get two bags (and save an extra $4), or buy one bag plus a bag if treats or a bone or something to get the free shipping


It says in the U.S. only though.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh sorry, forgot you're in Canada!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Earthborn would be a good choice!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I use Natures Domain Salmon and Sweet Potatoe, all my guys love it! It is about $32.00 for a 35lb bag, with 4 to feed I have to find an affordable food.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Earthborn would be a good choice!


Can't find that anywhere near here. Not for 4-5 hrs away at least...


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

GoldenMum said:


> I use Natures Domain Salmon and Sweet Potatoe, all my guys love it! It is about $32.00 for a 35lb bag, with 4 to feed I have to find an affordable food.


They don't have that at the local COSTCOs... Maybe due to the recall?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I feed Remy Hi Tek Naturals and I LOVE it! It has cured all of his skin problems and his coat is amazing. They make a chicken and sweet potatoe forumla but also a lamb and sweet potatoe forumla... we do the lamb. It's grain-free, soy free, by-product free, and the lamb is chicken free!

Hi-Tek Naturals, Super Premium Grain Free Dog Food

It's very affordable. Here in the states it's about 35$ for a large bag.


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

I know science diet has a grain free formula out, Im not sure about the calories or pricing, but i have a sneaking suspicion you may be able to find better for the same cost.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

ashleylp said:


> I feed Remy Hi Tek Naturals and I LOVE it! It has cured all of his skin problems and his coat is amazing. They make a chicken and sweet potatoe forumla but also a lamb and sweet potatoe forumla... we do the lamb. It's grain-free, soy free, by-product free, and the lamb is chicken free!
> 
> Hi-Tek Naturals, Super Premium Grain Free Dog Food
> 
> It's very affordable. Here in the states it's about 35$ for a large bag.


Thanks, I'll check it out and see if it's available nearby.


----------

